
Ask HN: How to get started with game development? - hcoura
I am decent programmer who always wanted to learn how to develop games, but never actually got to it. Recently I decided to dedicate a bit less on my career and more on stuff I like, thus I want to learn all there is to create a game on my own as a hobby.<p>What are good resources to start this journey?
======
jay_kyburz
I'm a Game Dev with many years experience. My most recent release is Void
Bastards.

If you want your game to be look great, and performance is important, I would
recommend downloading Unity and working through their large set of tutorials.
You'll write your game in C#.

I really like Gotdot for my fun personal projects, but it doesn't have the
same full feature set.

You can also check out Unreal, but its a more specialized tool.

~~~
a3n
Why are "we" still writing games in programming languages? It's like if Gone
With The Wind was done in stop motion.

------
stazz1
Learning how to create games with Unity is fun. If you want something more
basic with immediate results, RPG maker was always a grand fascination.

